# Transmission Cooler on SE



## EBrake (Sep 19, 2004)

I've been reading several posts on the tow package on Atlas SE models vs the non tow package models. Can anyone with a 2018 4 motion SE without the tow package confirm if you also have the transmission cooler installed? It appears to be mounded to the front lower radiator with lines going back to the transmission. 

I find it hard to believe that they would upgrade the fans, transmission, wiring harness, control module and 5,000 lb hitch all for the $550 package price. I would venture to believe that ALL models have the trans cooler and that you would simply install the harness, proper hitch and wiring harness.

Any information or pictures of your cooler setup would be appreciated.


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

*Other components to consider*

Since no one has offered an answer to your well-crafted specific question, I’ll throw out some related and I think important info on the Tow Package components.
I tried to collect the below info and keep the reference site so interested people could have the source of the data.

-150A or 180A Alternator Output: The “Electrical Systems” section on Pg. 25 of this self study program http://ccxtips.net/~jyoung/vwvortex/890173 Atlas Landscape 3_1_2017.pdf
states: “The 2018 Atlas has an alternator with either a 150A or 180A output. The 180A Alternator is installed with the factory-installed towing package”. 
-Page 10 briefly discusses towing capabilities and the electric brake harness being factory installed under the drivers carpet. Do not confuse this item with the trailer harness
Installed (lacking the trailer plug receptacle) at the hitch. 
-Page 13 States: “The 09P (AQ450) 8-speed automatic transmission is the only transmission used in the Atlas. It is available as both a two- and four-wheel drive configuration. The 2.0L engine will only be available in two-wheel drive. The 3.6L engine will be available as both two- and four-wheel drive”.
There is actually a lot of good info in this document and answers a lot of questions, I have not seen a similar document for the 2019 models.

-Radiator Fan & Motor; Atlas Parts info from a VW dealer parts site shows there is a difference between the fan on vehicles with & without a tow pkg.
3.6 Liter, w/Tow Pkg. Fan & Motor, Right; P/N: 3QF-959-455-A
3.6 Liter, w/o Tow Pkg. Fan & Motor, Right; P/N: 3QF-959-455-C
The cost is the same. Info posted by a dealer states they are 850 vs. 600 watts https://www.leithvwraleigh.com/blogs/1482/vw-info/trim-levels-2018-vw-atlas/

This link also mentions the “Active Air shutters” on the SEL*V6; “Volkswagen removed the lower grille shutters to make sure air is always moving through the vehicle’s heat exchangers”.

My SEP-P does not have the Active Air shutters in the lower front end, It does have a transmission cooler.
Personally I’d be concerned about adding aftermarket towing equipment to reach a 5k capability. The air cooling to the engine and transmission are a huge potential problem in hot weather and IMO a much larger 
issue than physically attaching a large hitch to the frame.


----------



## EBrake (Sep 19, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thank you for the detailed reply. I've pretty much made my mind up that it isnt worth trying to retrofit all the parts.. Just get a 19' with the towing package. I imagine ordering parts and getting everything to retrofit would take some time. However, I will look at the non towing package cars while at the dealer and see if they are providing any of the other components standard. 

I will post pictures and towing information once we secure our SE.


----------



## IRHutch (Jun 5, 2018)

*Atlas HItch*



EBrake said:


> Thank you for the detailed reply. I've pretty much made my mind up that it isnt worth trying to retrofit all the parts.. Just get a 19' with the towing package. I imagine ordering parts and getting everything to retrofit would take some time. However, I will look at the non towing package cars while at the dealer and see if they are providing any of the other components standard.
> 
> I will post pictures and towing information once we secure our SE.


I had the same questions and wrote Volkswagen corporation of america executive offices and eventually got a reply. The reply I received was essentially the same that Chris gave you, aside from the hitch itself the 5,000 hitch comes with a 7 pin wiring harness, the 2,000lbs hitch requires a 4 pin installation kit, the factory 5K hitch only goes on vehicles with the 3.6 L motor, bigger alternator to accommodate a system with trailer brakes which use an electric hydraulic pump, different cooling fans, lower louver delete. I am in the process of putting the 5K hitch on my 2018 Atlas, I currently don't have a need for anything bitter than the 2,000 lbs hitch but I prefer the bigger hitch anyway. If you want to put an aftermarket hitch on the vehicle you might want to look at the EcoHitch for the 2018 Volkswagen Atlas, it does not require a different lower valance with a hitch hole in it, saves you $195 to $360 depending on which trim you have, it is rated for 5,000 lbs. The hitch itself is probably cheaper and the control modules for the wiring will be cheaper. I think the only thing the coding at the VW dealer does is delete the blind spot monitor when a trailer is hooked up as it would be giving a false alert. You could have the coding done or I believe you can turn it off in settings when you tow. 

One thing to think about is that if you are towing a 4,000 lbs trailer you likely need those extras that VW puts on the factory version, the fans, alternator and louver delete. However you don't need all that when your trailer load hits 2,001 lbs. I have a 3.6L motor, if I had a trailer that was say 2,500 lbs I would just use the 5,000 hitch, if I had trailer brakes I would add a battery to the trailer to make sure I had plenty of electrical power and trickle charge the battery through the Atlas electrical system. Just check your gauges to see if you are drawing too much power and that your engine is cooling fine. If they are then you are good to go, if not well then you need to spend some money on fans and maybe an alternator then see what goes. I figure that even if I had to replace the fans which are 321 dollars each it would still be cheaper than buying a new car. I am not positive but I saw a new 2019 on the lot the other day with a hitch and it looked like it had the louvers so maybe they don't do the louver delete anymore but I am not sure. 

The moral to the story is that if you even think you might want to tow something don't get an Atlas without a factory installed 5,000 hitch, it is a $550 option, the kit to put the VW factory 2,000 hitch on will run you about $800. To put everything on that the factory installed 5K hitch has would probably cost you over $ 1,500 in parts alone.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2020)

*Updates to Aftermarket Towing Upgrades?*

Looking to do same as described to add aftermarket 5k# towing capability, any futher info on how these upgrades worked out for you? I have 2018 Atlas Launch Edition without the factory towing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2020)

*Aftermarket Towing Upgrades to 2018 Atlas Launch Edition*

Looking to do same as described to add aftermarket 5k# towing capability, any futher info on how these upgrades worked out for anyone? I have 2018 Atlas Launch Edition without the factory towing.


----------



## Sidandre123 (May 21, 2021)

Hi, I Just installed aftermarket hitch towing 3680lbs travel trailer. Does anyone know if 2018 VW atlas SE V6 have tranny cooler?


----------



## Sidandre123 (May 21, 2021)

I opened the front hood found out there is a tranny cooler


----------

